# Nigerians for Super Energy Launches its First Advertising Campaign “Electricity is Priceless” on YouTube



## jbisub (Feb 22, 2007)

Nigerians for Super Energy
2026 N. Oakland Ave
Milwaukee, WI 53202
414-272-1656
www.nigeriansforsuperenergy.com 
[email protected]

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

MILWAUKEE, WISCONSIN – October 22, 2007 Nigerians for Super Energy a grassroots campaign launches its first advertising campaign “Electricity is Priceless” on YouTube. 

*Nigerians for Super Energy Launches its First Advertising Campaign “Electricity is Priceless” on YouTube *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CcbxBels6w


Today, Nigerians for Super Energy a grassroots campaign launches its first advertising campaign “Electricity is Priceless” on YouTube. We believe this ad will help emphasize the point to Nigeria and the world that “Energy” is “Job #1”. We can overcome poverty, unemployment, illness and digital divide by providing energy to the Nigerian people. We support Mr. President's commitment to the challenge. As Mr. President said so on June 11, 2007 and we quote “As I keep saying, we cannot begin to address, in a fundamental manner, the problems of the economy, until we successfully tackle the power and energy issue. It is critical to all my plans. So I am more interested in how much gas we can tap for domestic use than what we can get for export. We must power this economy.” 

Today two things signify our current situation in Nigeria. 
1.We import all of our refined product, with none of our refineries working.
2.On a good day, Nigeria is producing only 3,000+ megawatts. In January this year the power fell to 1,320 megawatts in a country of 140 million people. If you compare that with New York city with a population of 8 million people which consumed 13,400 megawatts last summer. 

Nigerians for Super Energy calls for a strategic change in our energy policy. We recommend:
1.24 Refineries in a National/Publicly traded oil company with global reach.
2.50,000 megawatts in a well planned power grid.

Our Fuel strategy calls for a National Oil company to compete globally. Our role models should include Venezuelan oil company, PDVSA, Petronas Malaysian Oil company and Brazilian Oil company, Petrobras.
1.NNPC should be come a government/public firm with part of it shares allocated for Nigerians. This will provide the company with a new direction and ownership to compete in a global marketplace.
2.NNPC should go on a buying spree with the aid of government funds to buy (outright or major) shares in refineries in Africa, China and United States. This will provide us with immediate source of refined products, opportunities to train our people and hard currency. Best of all this does not need the 18 to 24 months to build a refinery. This will also provide us a stop gag measure until we build more refineries. It is all about add value and we need to start doing that. 
3.Start building 4 refineries and retail outlets to take care of the local demand as estimated for 2010. This will help put to rest the fuel challenges that we face as a Nation.
Update: We thank Mr. President for listening and proposing to change the fuel policy in line with our strategy.

Our Electrical strategy recommends 50,000 megawatts in a well planned power grid, 10,000 megawatts less than Brazil (if compared on a per capita basis). When we divide 50,000 megawatts by 774 local governments, we end up with 65 megawatts as a goal. The strategy can be summarize as follows:
1.Having Local (group of) governments be the midwives of electrical power plants (to establish grassroots ownership). While a combination of Federal, State, and local governments will take lead in contributing funds to Independent/Public Power Plants. Current and Future Excess revenues must be used. for initial funding.
2. AIDS type agreement with GE and Siemens to provide 50,000 megawatts of turbines at good discounts for Nigeria.
3.All banks must invest a percentage of their net worth. Private corporations should invest and manage these power plants. Individual investors must be given opportunities to contribute (invest) by public stock participation.
4.Alternative sources of generation (coal, hydro, solar and wind) must be considered. Also conservation initiatives like compact florescent tubes should be used to increase efficiencies. 

When the energy issues in Nigeria are solved, a lot of Nigerian lives will be astronomically improved. So we call on Nigerians to join this noble effort for the good of our country and children.

God Bless Nigeria!!!!

###​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CcbxBels6w
Nigerians for Super Energy (NFSE) is a grassroots campaign aimed at supporting the need for energy in Nigeria and the sub region. 35% of all black people in the world need energy to improve their daily lives. NFSE was formed in June 2007 in the United States of America. We currently have forming strategic alliances with National Union of Electricity Employees, National Union of Petroleum and Natural Gas (NUPENG), Independent Shareholders’ Association of Nigeria, Nigeria Union of Mine Workers (NUMW) and Association of Telecommunications Companies of Nigeria (ATCON) to name a few.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

It's a shame that to see the youtube ad you need to have reliable electricity, which Nigeria doesn't have.


----------

